# مجموعه من الادوات المنزليه التي تهم المراه



## سوق الخليج (25 أغسطس 2014)

مجموعه من الادوات المنزليه التي تهم المراه
اكواب المشروبات الساخنه علي شكل كاميرا
اكواب المشروبات الحاره والبارده على شكل عدسه كاميرا


متوفر منها لون اسود وابيض تحتفض بالمشروب حار وبارد رائعه في الشرب والشكل






http://princessmool.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=424&tracking=53b2a054686a8

القفازات المعالجه المكثفه لليد لجعل يداتك ناعمه ونظره
تعكس اليدان عمر المرأة الحقيقي فهي كالمرآة بالنسبة إليها لذلك نقدم لك افضل منتج علاجي لنعومة وجمال اليدين *ماسك العناية باليدين خلال 20 دقيقة يمنح يديك النعومه والجمال عباره عن


قفازات المعالجة المكثفة لليدين لجمال ونعومة اليدين يعالج ويرطب جفاف وخشونة الأيدي *المكونات : زيت النعناع وزيت اللوز وده شجر الغاب وشجرة الكونجو 



طريقة استخدامه سهله تغسل اليدين جيدا وتجفف ثم تلبس القفازات وتترك على اليد اقل وقت 20 دقيقه وتنزع وتغسل اليدين بالماي وتنشف ...






http://princessmool.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=423&tracking=53b2a054686a8


حنفية المشروبات الغازية
مواصفات ومميزات للحنفية *المشروبات الغازية
- حنفية للمشروبات الغازية
- سهل التركيب
- يصلح لجميع انواع الزجاجات
- يمكن وضعة بالثلاجة
- يحافظ على الصودا
- من الممكن عمل كولدير مثل كولدير المياه




http://princessmool.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=103&tracking=53b2a054686a8


مكواة البخار سهلة لكل وقت عمليه وسهلة الحمل
المكواة التنظيف البخارية

مهمة جدااا لكل عروسه جديده وكل ست بيت

توفر لك الكثير من الوقت 

يجي معاها كاسة للماء وفرشه تنظيف صغيره
و2 راس لتغير الرأس على حسب نوع القماش الي يستخدم في المكواه وايضا تستخدم في كي الكنب والفراش والستار
وحلوه للسفر ايضا



تساعدك علي ان تكون ملابسك بحالة جيدة ومظهر رائع.
الفرشاة تستخدم مع مختلف انواع الاقمشة سواء الكتان والصوف و الاقمشة الحريرية و المنسوجات المصنعة من الالياف.
الفرشاة تستخدم لتطهير الملابس عن طريق تبخيرها بالبخار وكانها يتم تعقيمها بواسطة البخار
.
مش هتحتاجي مزيلات البقع الكيماوية القاسية علي الملابس فبمجرد مليء خزان الفرشاه بالماء يتم تحويله عن طريق التسخين الي بخار حيث يخترق عمق الانسجة التي يتصاعد منها البخار وقد ازال منها الغبار والاوساخ و البقع بطريقة اقل تعقيدا من الطرق القديمة.
يمكنكم الاعتماد علي فرشاة البخار في جعلكم تقومون بتخزين ملابسكم وهى في افضل حالة وعند اخراجها وبلمسة واحدة فسيخرج منها البخار القوى مزيلا التجاعيد واى روائح نتجت عن التخزين بسهولة ويسر.
مع فرشاة التنظيف ملابسك في امان دائما.

والمفاجأة الجديده تم اضافة ممسحه صغيره لاستخدامها فى تنظيف الاسطح بالبخار ( بوتاجازات - الوميتال )
http://princessmool.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=150&tracking=53b2a054686a8

قشاره وقطاعه الثوم لاروائح بعد الان في اليد
فرامه وقشاره الثوم سهله العمل لاروائح مزعجه بعد الان من لزق ريحه الثوم في اليد ..




http://princessmool.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=378&tracking=53b2a054686a8

كأسات عمل السلاش للاطفال في البيت بكل سهوله
كاس السلاش الرائع فرحي اطفالك بهذا الكاس الرائع وخاصه وقت الصيف اعملي فيه السلاش بكل سهوله وبالنكهات الي يحبونها اطفالك

وعن تجربه شخصيه مع اطفالي اضفت ليهم فيه مكعبات ثلج وحليب طازج السعوديه واضفت ليهم صوص الشكولاته الخاص بالحلويات والايس كريم وفرحو كثير بيه

وبعد عملت ليهم فيه عصير برتقال طازج مع عسل بدل السكر وثلج وصار ليهم سلاش رائع ليهم





http://princessmool.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=380&tracking=53b2a054686a8



الة تقطيع البطاطس حلزوني اليدويه
سهلة الاستخدام
ستنل ستيل لا تصدأ
سهلة التنظيف
للمنزل فرح اطفالك *ووفر نقودك مناسبة للحفلات والاجتماعات العائلية 
فكره مربحة لمن يريد بدء مشروع تسالي في المنتزهات او الاسواق *.
البطاطس مرغوبة ولها اقبال من قبل الاطفال والكبار .



​http://princessmool.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=260&tracking=53b2a054686a8​


----------

